# Bought a Krone Tedder



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I pulled the trigger and bought a new Krone tedder. I had decided last year to go with Krone. I did look at others again, just liked the heavy frame and reputation of the Krone hay products. Decided to go with a 4 basket rather than the 6. One of the fields I cut still has steep terraces and the 6 would have been more of a challenge there.

My local Deere dealer ended up with the best price. They also stock a lot of parts and have good service. Hands down told me the Krone was better than the other brand they sold.

I plan to cut 30 acres Monday and I will have a chance to try it out.

My next move is going to learn how to upload pictures. Just never took the time to sit down and figure that one out.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Congratulations! You now own I'm my opinion the best tedder on the market. I'm sure you will be pleased with the way it performs. I went with the 4 basket for the same reason as you but every now and then when I'm in a bigger field I think maybe I should have went with a 6 but for no more than I'm doing the 4 is adequate.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tim-you won't be sorry-that is one nice machine. Yes sometimes you wish you had a 6 banger but most of the time a 4 is just fine for those of us that don't have the 100 ac fields. Hoping Monday is the charm here also but 5 day does not look like it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think you're really going to like it. Last year the local Co-Op guy was here spreading fertilize and the Krone Tedder was sitting in front of the barn. He stopped his truck and walked around it about 3 times while my wife had gone to get him a check. He told her he had never seen a Tedder built like that one before and the man has got to pushing 80 and has helped run the family owned Co-Op and farmed his entire life. The expressions on his face were kinda funny as I had him on the security system camera and he didn't know it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You will like it Tim, as long as people don't ask you what model number it is.......


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations sure you will be very happy with it. Always nice to get new iron.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I bought one last year and I love it! I'm sure you will also!


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats! Bought 4 basket late last year anxious to try it out soon...as soon it stops raining again.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

BTW, Tim, did you get that Haytalk member discount that Krone1 has been talking about?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> BTW, Tim, did you get that Haytalk member discount that Krone1 has been talking about?


I keep running that Haytalk discount up the flagpole and here is the response I get back:

Descuento? Yo no entiendo Ingles, Senor. 

Tim, THANK YOU for your business! I think that you have an awesome tedder (but I do have a biased opinion)... I am sure it will be a good addition to your operation.

Despite the posts about dealers not calling back, marginal service, etc.... We do have some GOOD dealers out there. We realize the importance of getting the product out to you all along with good service and support. And, It is a challenge we face everyday.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Krone looks like it makes some good equipment. The only dealer in my area is an hour away and I wouldn't care to pay for mileage on service calls from that far away. Though I'm currently not in the market for a large square as our MF is only 2 years old with not to much use, but next time I would sure look closer at the Krone big squares. They had one at the Colorado farm show and it was very good looking. My more local MF and NH dealers I'm sure wouldn't carry Krone anytime soon as they wouldn't want to sell competing equipment. But I would think more John Deere dealers would want to carry Krone equipment as there isn't all that much cross competition besides the forage harvesters and mowers.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> BTW, Tim, did you get that Haytalk member discount that Krone1 has been talking about?


I did not try. 

My deere dealer is good. When I call him and ask a price he knows I am seriously looking for the product. I also bought my Krone disc mower from him. (And a Deere tractor).

The Krone and Vermeer tedders were the same price. I had my mind set on Krone since last year when I did my comparison shopping.



krone.1 said:


> I keep running that Haytalk discount up the flagpole and here is the response I get back:
> 
> Descuento? Yo no entiendo Ingles, Senor.
> 
> ...


I like what you guys make. The product sold me. As most people, I like to compare prices online to get a ball park figure on what I am looking at spending. I know some dealers like to get you on their yard to make a sale face to face, give the sales pitch and decide if you are a buyer or kicking tires.

A Vermeer dealer lost a baler sale because he would not say much about the Krone disc mower other than they sold a few and people did not complain. He kept pushing the Vermeer disc mower and did not go over the pros of a Krone that my Deere dealer did.

Deere got my Krone business and another dealer got my Vermeer baler business.

I really like all Vermeer hay products, I like the company. Bottom line it is my money and I want objective opinions when talking to a dealer who sells different brands.

Dealers need to understand that people like us come to places like this and get a lot of first hand information. When we ask a salesman about a piece of equipment, we are not asking blindly.

My Deere dealer was the only one of three I called to return my call. My good Vermeer dealer called me because a neighbor had told him I was looking for a tedder. Wanting my business goes a long way with me.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good decision Tim, now....what's that model number?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Good decision Tim, now....what's that model number?


4 basket will have to suffice.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder if I would have liked the 3 pt. hitch mount over the trailed model?

I cut only one field with old steep ag terraces. With a 3 pt model I could raise the entire machine up when going to the next terrace. That would mandate I use the tedder with a large tractor, which I did today. Normally I plan to tedder with a 40 horse tractor. Just easier to maneuver.

I went over 30 acres today in just over 4 hours. This was in the field with terraces.

Temps in the 80's today and tomorrow. Hope to start rolling around noon.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> I wonder if I would have liked the 3 pt. hitch mount over the trailed model?
> 
> I cut only one field with old steep ag terraces. With a 3 pt model I could raise the entire machine up when going to the next terrace. That would mandate I use the tedder with a large tractor, which I did today. Normally I plan to tedder with a 40 horse tractor. Just easier to maneuver.
> 
> ...


Tim-went through the same thing 3pt or pull with both the rake and tedder. at the end of the day, just decided the speed of hitching with pull type was better for me. I had several tight spots in my first batch today that i raised the tedder wings part way to manuver. I am pulling my rake and tedder with a 5075m and that is a nice setup c-1 at 1500-1600 is perfect.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish there was a way to raise the entire machine, like it does when the wings are up and the tedder lifts up and back for transport. I raise my wings when crossing terraces but the middle two are still spinning. I just cross at an angle and it does not get into the dirt.

I am running 1600 RPM's and travel at 5.3 MPH. It does a good job, I am pleased. I still need to play with the settings in different types of hay. I like to tweak. (Not to be confused with twerk)


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> Tim-went through the same thing 3pt or pull with both the rake and tedder. at the end of the day, just decided the speed of hitching with pull type was better for me. I had several tight spots in my first batch today that i raised the tedder wings part way to manuver. I am pulling my rake and tedder with a 5075m and that is a nice setup c-1 at 1500-1600 is perfect.


Are you running PTO-E or reg. PTO?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I suppose you could modify it a bit Tim, might wanna wait for warranty to run out tho.... for the record, I have never raised my tedder arms whilst spinning, never even thunk about it, seems like a accident waiting to happen to me....not really for someone, but broken driveshafts, etc.

It would be nice to raise the entire machine at times, much like a rotary rake........perhaps an idea


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Tim, are you talking about tilting the machine back without folding the wings?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

krone.1 said:


> Tim, are you talking about tilting the machine back without folding the wings?


It would be nice to have the option to be able to tilt first and then fold.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Are you running PTO-E or reg. PTO?


I am running regular PTO, do not have the economy option on my Deere.



krone.1 said:


> Tim, are you talking about tilting the machine back without folding the wings?


Yes.

I like being able to lift the wings a little while still engaged, the way the gears interlock with no U joint.

I would dearly love to be able to tilt the machine back or even lift some before the wings pick up. The leased field we finished today has some steep terraces. On a couple of the terraces I disengaged the PTO and folded up to cross. It is not that big of a deal to get to the next terrace that way. It would be nice to have a lift option for crossing terraces or washes.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Yes.
> I like being able to lift the wings a little while still engaged, the way the gears interlock with no U joint.
> I would dearly love to be able to tilt the machine back or even lift some before the wings pick up. The leased field we finished today has some steep terraces. On a couple of the terraces I disengaged the PTO and folded up to cross. It is not that big of a deal to get to the next terrace that way. It would be nice to have a lift option for crossing terraces or washes.


Just have to spend 20k for a carted 6-star  Problem solved!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Just have to spend 20k for a carted 6-star  Problem solved!


The 3 point hitch mount would do the trick. I want to be able to move the tedder with a truck though.

I looked at the 6 baskets when I bought the 4. A 6 will not work on one field I cut. Terraces are too steep.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I know our Krone has been folded up more than once with it still running. It didn't seem to hurt anything but not sure it should be done. I thought I read somewhere that since it has finger drive joints instead of U-joints you could run it with it folded.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not see where folding it up while running would hurt anything. It does not chatter or make a peep. It will get you out of a bind when turning close to a fence or hedge row.

The Deere/Krone dealer told me a funny story. He had sold a 4 basket to an older gent. He called the first day he used it and said it was not any faster than his old 2 basked tedder. The salesman drove over and the man was going around the field with the wings folded up and only tedding with the two middle ones.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

If you have dual remotes on your tractor you can split the circuits so one remote will control the tilt and the other remote operates the wing fold circuit. It takes another hose, a coupling, and a few fittings to do it. Another option if you only have one remote is to install a shut off valve between the two circuits and lock out the wing fold action.

But, if you do that you have to get off the tractor and open/close the valve when you want to fold. We plumb them for one remote so they will work on any tractor.

When you have the circuits combined with tilt function getting priority, you run the risk of a fubar. The tilt action is very fast and then it immediately goes into the wing fold function. If you are crossing a washout at the base of hillside, grab the remote to tilt it back, then get distracted when your sweetie pie calls you to say that the chocolate cake is ready. In your excitement you inadvertently fold the machine while it is running and you are turning on a slope... then probably less than good results.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a 3 point 4 basket before my krone pull type. The 3 point deal was a pain in the butt to hook up, and it also didn't contour to the ground nearly as well. I love my pulled Tedder and would never go back to a 3 point deal again. Plus the wheeled Tedder can be pulled behind truck. My 50 horse tractor wouldn't carry the 3 point Tedder up on a gooseneck either. As you can tell I can go on and on about reasons to avoid 3 point!! If I had the money I would also have my krone cutter on a caddy!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have dual remotes. I may try plumbing the tilt separately.

I have thought of doing that with my hay rake. Plumb each side to lift separately.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Someone explain this one to me. Last year they tried to ted with the IH 686 as everything was tied up with something else and you could fold the wings out but it not tilt back. It stayed tilted forward the entire time. We tried every adapter we had as it has the older type hydraulic hook ups that are not ISO type the newer tractors have. We also tried the top and bottom outlet hole, it made no difference. I'm not much of a hydraulics person but someone said it had something to do the type hydraulics the 686 has. Didn't make sense to me as to why it would fold the wings but not tilt back for travel.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Someone explain this one to me. Last year they tried to ted with the IH 686 as everything was tied up with something else and you could fold the wings out but it not tilt back. It stayed tilted forward the entire time. We tried every adapter we had as it has the older type hydraulic hook ups that are not ISO type the newer tractors have. We also tried the top and bottom outlet hole, it made no difference. I'm not much of a hydraulics person but someone said it had something to do the type hydraulics the 686 has. Didn't make sense to me as to why it would fold the wings but not tilt back for travel.


Did it have a tilt function? Some do not, my older Fanex ( a good machine) had to be tilted manually by the adjustment screw jack....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It has the tilt with the little cylinder and hydraulic accumulator. Tilts fine with the Deere.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

The tilt function takes more pressure than the wing fold due to charging the accumulator. IIRC it takes about 1800 psi or so to charge the accumulator on the KW552T.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Maybe we need to get the pressure checked. Thanks


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

krone.1 said:


> If you have dual remotes on your tractor you can split the circuits so one remote will control the tilt and the other remote operates the wing fold circuit. It takes another hose, a coupling, and a few fittings to do it. Another option if you only have one remote is to install a shut off valve between the two circuits and lock out the wing fold action.
> 
> But, if you do that you have to get off the tractor and open/close the valve when you want to fold. We plumb them for one remote so they will work on any tractor.
> 
> When you have the circuits combined with tilt function getting priority, you run the risk of a fubar. The tilt action is very fast and then it immediately goes into the wing fold function. If you are crossing a washout at the base of hillside, grab the remote to tilt it back, then get distracted when your sweetie pie calls you to say that the chocolate cake is ready. In your excitement you inadvertently fold the machine while it is running and you are turning on a slope... then probably less than good results.











Krone-I am interested in splitting the functions. My assumption is you take the 90 off the bottom and attach it directly to the male end to the right of the splitter T. Then remove the T and run a new line to the tractor. One question, do you need any air release in the new circuit or is that all accomplished through the tractor. Both circuits are single hose circuits.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was going to cap the T making it an L. Then plumb a new line straight to the tilt cylinder.

I wonder it I can use the locking valve on the tilt cylinder and not use one on the folding wings? I need to lock the cylinder tilted back for transporting with a truck. The wings have the mechanical lock.

Would I be better off to add an additional locking valve?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I will be in the office in the morning (with a keyboard)and will post the info I have on it.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Below is a list of Krone part numbers it takes to seperate the two circuits. I like the way we have the circuits combined since you only have one hose to deal with and one shut off valve can lock all the hydraulic functions. Plus you just need a single remote tractor. Downside as discussed is that you can't tilt the machine in the field. I guess we need to revisit how we have them plumbed as new. It seems most everyone now is tedding with a tractor that has two remotes anyway. It would probably be less costly to add another hose vs. all the fittings it takes to combine the systems. But it we do then you would either have to have a tractor that has 2 remotes or get off and switch hoses when you want to fold. (I am fishing for some feedback here).

The main purpose of the shut off valve is to lock the tilt function for towing with a non hydraulic vehicle. When you release the pressure in order to get uncoupled, then the tedder will tilt forward. Not good for towing. The valve allows you to lock the tilt function up and still release system pressure to uncouple the hose. The first prototypes didn't have a valve. They don't tow them in Europe with pickups, since they don't have pickups over there. Or good barbeque. Or Waffle Houses. (Hence the reason for much of the attitude) Since there are mechanical locks on the wings, the shut off on this circuit would be the third reducancy. Another value of the shut off valve is if you have an operator that may run the risk of inadvertantly folding the machine while running, then you could shut off the valve and lock out the hydraulics without unplugging the hose.

Here is a list of parts needed that our service department put together to run the machine on a dual remote tractor: (The hydraulic hose is the same as the hose already on the machine, it you have a hose shop close by, you can probably get one made up less than a part numbered hose).

9210860- reducer- (10.13)

270006660- hose- (68.91)

9211450- male tip- (11.24) (may source locally as well)

9211711- cap- (1.37) (this is the dust cap on the end of the tip)

parts to cap the "t" fitting:

9212060- union nut (.56)

2804111- plug (1.37)

9210461- cutting ring (2.90)

If you want to add another shut off valve:

9196030- valve (55.02)

If you only use one valve, then the existing valve needs to be on the tilt function. The circuits are spilt at the "t" fitting. (I have not personally done one)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No pickups eh......thems is some strange folk over cross the pond


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Various thoughts and comments.

The dual remote might need to be an option available when buying a tedder.

I only have one tractor, a 1950's model JD 2 Cylinder, that only has one remote. Everything else has at least 2.

I bet every member here has a hydraulic hose guy and knows him by first name. Mine in stored in my phone. I have a stockpile of common fittings in case the local shop does not stock them.

The USDA probably did not build terraces on every piece of ground over 1/4 of an acre in Europe like they did in the southeast. I have one field I have told the owner I will let go as soon as I find another field. I offered to hire a dozer to level the terraces. The field has been in grass hay for 50 years. He thinks the land still needs terraces. Folding up and tilting back is necessary when crossing many of the terraces in the 30 acre field.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would say continue building it the way they do but offer a "kit" for those that want the added functionality, my thoughts....


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just a thought: Could you put a female coupler in the tee instead of plugging it? Then if you are using it with a single remote tractor, you could just plug the tilt cylinder back into the other circuit and tie the hose up. I didn't really think this through much.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> No pickups eh......thems is some strange folk over cross the pond


"eh". Whatcha do, move to Canada?

On this tilt function, I think these machines need to come standard with two separate circuits. You should be able to tilt this machine when needed and not worry about folding it up first. That said, my Krone tedder has a hand crank for the tilt.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> "eh". Whatcha do, move to Canada?
> 
> On this tilt function, I think these machines need to come standard with two separate circuits. You should be able to tilt this machine when needed and not worry about folding it up first. That said, my Krone tedder has a hand crank for the tilt.


My Pequea Tedder has that feature.
One circuit folds/ unfolds. 
The other circuit tilts as precision as the flap on a aircraft wing. 
I love it and wouldn't trade it for the world. 
The Tedder "cart" also make it tow just like a wagon. It laughs at sharp turns now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No worries there Bonfire.....think ill stick with the States


----------



## Farmer Lorne (Jun 1, 2014)

Last year we purchased a TE250, 6 rotor Vermeer hay tedder. This tedder lifts up out of the hay, it is a nice feature for turning. The thing that sold me on this tedder was the fact that I could go out early in the morning and gently ted the hay for the second or third time at lower RPM. The hooked tines set the partly dry hay up with even distribution behind the tedder. The outside rotor tines are tipped back as not to through hay into the next pass. This was compared to a Kunn tedder that had to run even faster than 540 RPM to ted dryer hay, ending up thrashing it. The neighbours told us that we were baling dry hay when they were making baleage.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Curious if anyone has converted their Krone over yet with krone1's parts to make each circuit separate? Having trouble with the tilt back on our kw7.82/6x7T, as we don't have enough pressure. A picture of the change would be great as well if anyone has.


----------

